# **(((مشاريع عملاقة في تأهيل وتصميم وتخطيط المدن)))**



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (29 أكتوبر 2007)

سلام من الله عليكم والرحمة

طبعا من خلال تعرفي على بعض الخبراء الكوريين في مكتبنا المتواضع

قمت بلطش شوية مشاريع بعد اذنهم لتصاميم مدن وتخطيطها واضعها

بين ايديكم الكريمة لتعم الاستفادة على الكل في المنتدى الغالي

بسم الله نبدء:


----------



## masa_arch2010 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ده


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي الكريم معماري حتى الرمق ا.... أين ستنفذ هذه المشاريع؟


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (31 أكتوبر 2007)

masa_arch2010 / اشكرك على المرور والرائع مشاركتك الجميلة

استاذي العزيز/ جمال اللافي: هذه المشاريع مزمع انشائها وبعضها قد أنشئ بالفعل ولم يكتمل بعد 

في جمهورية كوريا الشمالية.

شكرا على المرور والتفاعل الدائم


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (31 أكتوبر 2007)

للعلم رجاءا هم سكان كوريا الشمالية .....لاقين شي ياكولونه لا ن يبنو هذه .... اقصد انه يوجد خطا احتمال كبير هذه المشاريع في كوريا الجنوبية لان درجة الغنى و الاقتصاد اكبر من دولة المنطقة حتى اكبر من دولة اليابان القريبه لذا كوريا الشمالية تعتبر من الدول النامية لا الدول المتقدمة اظن يوجد لديك خطاء في المصدر و اشكرا


----------



## أبوالوليد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مشاريع فعلا مدهشة
ولكن اظنها جميعا لمدن جديدة 
وليست اعادة تطوير او تأهيل لمدينة قديمة


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (31 أكتوبر 2007)

الافضل المبتكرين/

هل تعلم ان اكبر مبنى خرساني في العالم موجود في الدولة التي تقول عليها نامية

وهو مبنى فندقي سيكون من اكبر فنادق العالم ويصل ارتفاعه الى 305 م

وقد رأيت مخططاته ورايت صور له على الجوجل ارث البرنامج المعروف

وفيها ايضا اطول معلم على الاطلاق وهو معلم للحرية والاستقلال الشيوعي

واذا نظرت من خلال هذا البرنامج على موقع كوريا الشمالية التي تعتبر مثل ماتفضلت من افقر الدول

سوف تندهش مثل ما اندهشت من المباني الرهيبة جدا والتنظيم الكبير 

انها من اغنى الدول ولكنها منعزلة سياسيا لتحكم الحزب الشيوعي عليها اشد التحكم

انا تعايشت مع شركات وعمال وبرفوسورات كوريين شمالين

وانبهرت مثلك تمام بحجم المشاريع والدراسات العملاقة وبجد اشياء عجيبة جدا وغير متوقعة

ولما سألت لما هذا الانعزال اجابوا اجابة واحدة بانها اسرار دولة شيوعية ومعروف عن هذه الدول

انها لا تنخرط بمشاريع مشتركة او لا تعلن عن مشاريع او مسابقات فلها سياساتها الخاصة

وانا شخصيا رأيت مشاريع لطلبة في كوريا الشمالية لان احد زملائي في الشركة بروفيسر كان مدرس

في جامعة هنالك مشاريع رهيبة تليق بمستوى دكاترة في الوطن العربي وهي لطلاب

ان بعض الدول الشيوعية تختبئ وراء ستار الفقر لكي لا تجذب الانظار لها ويكون رصيدها

المليارات من مص دماء الفقراء وانا اعرف حكايات كثيرة

وبلاش تودونا في داهية (هههههههههههههههه)

شكرا للكل على المرور الرائع والكريم


----------



## أبو زياد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

أخي معماري حتى الرمق ا ... أظن الأخير
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله يا أخي هذا لطش طيب منكم لهذه المشاريع .. والسؤال هل تلك الصور مناظير تعد من بعض مخرجات مشاريعهم وأنها خطوة اعتيادية في إظهار مشروعات تخطيط المدن أم أنها صور فنية مع الشكر لك


----------



## طيارو (31 أكتوبر 2007)

من فضلكم تزويدي بمخططات هندسية لاكاديميات الطيران العالمية


----------



## طيارو (31 أكتوبر 2007)

عنواني البريدي هو [email protected]


----------



## اشرف العراقي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

ما شاء الله


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً كثيراً على المشاريع


----------



## m_03_taz (1 نوفمبر 2007)

fe3lan el urban design de me7taga m3aleeem bgad .... gazak allah 5yraaan


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (1 نوفمبر 2007)

معماري حتى الرمق ا قال:


> الافضل المبتكرين/
> 
> 
> وبلاش تودونا في داهية (هههههههههههههههه)
> ...


 

اخي الكريم لا اقصد تكذيب او تحريف قولك و ان خانني التعبير قليلا اسف اذا اجرحت مشاعرك في شي و لكن كما تقول ان بعض سيلسات الدول تاخذ نفس الفعل من السرية و تكتم لاغراض فقط في عقولهم لا يعلمها الا الله سبحانة و انا عشنا هذا و بشكل كبير من خلال ما لاحظناه في بلدنا العراق عندما كنت ادرس هناك اعمال البناء و الاعمار بعد حرب الخليج الاولى 90 حيث بعد ستة اشهر تحولت المدن المدمرة الى مدن اكثر روعة من ذي قبل و بكوادر محلية و بمواد محلية فقط حيث كما يعرف من هو متطلع باخبار العراق ان العراق له مخزون لا باس به من جميع الثروات المعدنية المعروفة و ان كانت بنسة متفاوت و لكن تسد بعض من النقص الحاصل للحاجة المحلية .

لا اطيل عليك لكن ترى شكرك على المداخله و الايضاح


----------



## sasy0o0o (1 نوفمبر 2007)

اية هو فية مشاريع تخطيط بالمنظر دة امال فى الجامعات المشاريع شكلها حتى فى الاخراج بيبقى مش مفهوم لية
المشاريع رائعة بصراحة وناطقة بالروعة والغاية التنظيم

ارجو من الله ان ياتى اليوم الذى نضع فية مشاريع تخطيطية فى دولنا بهذة الكفاءة 



طلب خاص ياجماعة بس معلش اتعودت من الممنتدى عدم رفض اى طلب
عاوزة اى حد يساعدنى انى الاقى كتب عن تاريخ ونظريات التخطيط العمرانى بقالى شهر بدو ومش عارفة الاقى حاجة على النت





اخ معمارى حتى الرمق
حقا انت معمارى حتى الرمق وتحت الثرى رائع مجهوداك ومواضيعك واطلاعك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (1 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الافضل المبتكرين / لايوجد ما يجرح في كلامك ابدا ولما تتأسف انت لم تقل اي شيء فيه خطأ او تكذيب ولكن عدم الاطلاع في بعض الاحيان قد يؤدي الى اختلاف الاراء وهذا شيء متعارف عليه ولا مفر منه واشكرك على تعقيبك الرائع ولا تطيل الغيبة علينا بظهورك ومواضيعك ومشاركاتك النيرة

sast0o0o/ اهلا بك اختي العزيزة واشكرك على كلامك الرائع والراقي جدا واحرجتي تواضعنا 
بالنسبة لموضوع تاريخ ونظريات التخطيط اذا وجدت ماينفعك سوف اقوم بالرد عليك في اقرب فرصة

ودمتم لنا وللمنتدى العريق


----------



## معماريه مبتدئه (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكررررررا على الصور الرائعه ومجهودك
تقبل مروري


----------



## شناان (2 نوفمبر 2007)

اخى معماري حتى الرمق ربنا يجازيك خير على مجهودك .. ويارب يكون استفادتنا منها في حسناتك

صحيح مشاريعنا مش بتكون اظهارها بالشكل الرائع ده بس مفيش مانع من الاستفاده


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (4 نوفمبر 2007)

معمارية مبتدئة/ شكرا والرائع مرورك ومقبول واتمنى ان نراك دائما اختي العزيزة

شناان/ ربنا يحفظك ان شاء الله وطبعا بإرادة الله وبالمجهود سنصل الى هذا المستوى الكبير

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## m_03_taz (5 نوفمبر 2007)

FE KETAAAAB 3an elta5teeet esmo tareee5 ta5teet elmodeen we howa ketab 7elw awy we mtowafer isa f elmktbaaat .. we 3andy kotob isa ha7wl arfa3ha


----------



## m_03_taz (5 نوفمبر 2007)

howa el folder da fe researches we books 3an elta5teeet ... ana bsra7a mahofthomsh ya3ny bas yarab yenfa3o


----------



## sasy0o0o (5 نوفمبر 2007)

اخ معت
اولا وان لم يكن ماجئت به انت غير ماقصدته ولكن وجب لك عليا جزيل الشكر
الفايل انجليزى يعنى المشكلة هية هية وصعب جدا والقاموس العادى مش بيتيح فرصة كويسة للترجمة
وكمان الفايلات العربى ابحاث ارقاء بمناطق معينة او ابحاث عن مناطق معينة
بس ليك لكل الشكر

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m_03_taz (5 نوفمبر 2007)

howa law momkeeeen ne3raaaf 7adretak 3aoza 3an ayh bzabt f elta5teeet momkeen elmosa3da tb2a aktaaar .... ya3ny 3an ta5teet madena mo3yana aw 3an ta5teet elmoden bshakl 3am aw taree5 elta5teet nafso


----------



## sasy0o0o (5 نوفمبر 2007)

بالظبط اخ معتز عاوزة تاريخ التخطيط العمرانى نفسة ونظرياته الاولية


----------



## m_03_taz (5 نوفمبر 2007)

elba7s da bardo la2eto 3ly elnet momkeen ykoon mofeed .. we fe bardo 7agat tanya isa harf3aha


----------



## sasy0o0o (5 نوفمبر 2007)

كويس اوى اوى 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (5 نوفمبر 2007)

احب جدا وجود مثل هذا التعاون الرائع بين الاعضاء الاعزاء

والرائع اكثر وجود هذا التعاون بين جنبات مشاركتي المتواضع

جزاكم الله خير

اخي معتز/ رجاءً فالنكتب بلغة القران لغة رسولنا وامامنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام


----------



## شيرين احمد محمود (5 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه التصاميم الجميلة


----------



## m_03_taz (5 نوفمبر 2007)

wallahy bakraah elketaba keda bas 3andy moshkela f elketaba b el3arby f elmonatada bsra7a mesh 3aref ayh elmoshkela law 7ad 3ando 7al yesa3ed


----------



## sasy0o0o (6 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جدا يامعتز بس اتمنى المزيد 
معلش طماعه


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (6 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز معتز/ اتمنى مساعدتك ولكني لم افهم ماهية المشكلة الى الان اتمنى التواصل معاي بالبريد الالكتروني وهو موجود ضمن مشاركتي بمشروع تخرجي في هذا المنتدى الغالي..


----------



## ميكس (24 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك على هذه المدن الرائعه


----------



## shartooh (24 فبراير 2008)

اوكي اخ معماري ولكن هل تستطيعون في الشركة ان تطرح اي مدينة لنقول مثلا بغداد فهي كبيرة ومهدمة فهل يكون الاعتماد على التوزيع السكاني ام على كوكل ارث اي حسب الصور وفي الحالتين اكيد تحتاج دراسة او يمكن دراسة كل حي او منطقة على حدى وشكرا لك احي العزيز


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (11 مارس 2008)

shartooh/
اهلا وسهلا وبالنسبة للإستفسار المطروح من قبلكم فإن اي مدينة سكنية جديدة تقوم على أسس

دراسات سكانية واجتماعية وثقافية فضلا عن المخططات الأولية للمنطقة والحي بشكل خاص

وكل هذه الدراسات قد تكون متلازمة مع التحضير ومراحل التصميم التي تتغير بشكل دوري 

على حسب الحاجة الملحة لتتناغم مع ارض الواقع وما تستلزمة المنطقة من تغييرات وتوسعة مستقبليه

وإذا لم اكون موفقا في الاجابة عن سؤالك فهو لنقص مني وليس لعدم ايضاح السؤال

ولك مني جزيل الشكر

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معمارية سعودية (11 مارس 2008)

ليس لي تعليقات كثيرة على تخصص Twon Planning
أحببت فقط أن أسلم على أخي معماري حتى الرمق الأخير

منذ مدة ولم نلتق على موضوع أو رد

أتمنى أن تكون أمورك على ما يرام



أختك معمارية سعودية


----------



## masa_arch2010 (11 مارس 2008)

عاوزيين احسن من كده


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (11 مارس 2008)

:13: مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (12 مارس 2008)

فهمي العبيدي/

اهلا بك اخي ضيفا عزيزا واشكرك على ردك الجميل

سؤال/ هل الاخ فهمي من اليمن؟؟؟

تحياتي لجميع الأعزاء


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (13 مارس 2008)

*تنبيه للعلم*

بداية نشكر اخينا الفاضل على مشاركته برفع هذه الصور ونشرها بموقعنا المميز الذى يعد بالفعل ملتقانا المحبب للنفس 00 من هذا المنطلق نحن نشارك بالردود ونامل ان تفهم وفقا للتحليل العلمى الدقيق لما تحتويه تلك الردود000
الاخ الفاضل: باحالة تلك الرسوم الى ما تقرره اصول واسس النقد التصميمى سواء فى العمارة التفصيلية او التخطيطية فانها جميعا لاتخرج عن الاطار الكلاسيكى ولا يبدو منها اشارة الى اى من التطوير او الابتكار الذى يعادل معنى كلمة (قمت بلطش ) التى ذكرتها فى تقديمك لمشاركتك هذه ذلك لاننى على ثقة تامة بانك فى امكانك الابداع الذى يتفوق على تلك التصميمات العادية جدا ولاى قوة اسية جبرية يمكنك رفع كلمة جدا اليها مع صادق تحياتى
اخوكم استاذدكتور/احمدهشام - استاذ التصميم والتذوق المعمارى بكندا


----------



## engineer saleh (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (5 أبريل 2010)

الصورة ما ظهرت حتى الرمق الأخير ههههههه
لو سمحت أخى تنزلها مرة ثانية


----------



## د.سعد الجميلي (6 أبريل 2010)

الاخ معماري حتى الرمق هذه المشاريع لم اتمكن من رؤيتها لعدم فتحها ارجو اعادة ارسالها باسلوب اخر او تحميلها كونها تشكل جزءا من اهتماماتي وشكرا


----------



## roro4a (30 أبريل 2010)

يعطييك العافية على مجهودك وم مواضيعك بس انا مومبين عندي ولا صورة ليش ؟؟


----------

